# JD 212 no spark



## jwtn (Apr 4, 2012)

I recently got a JD 212 it started a bit sluggish, Mowed a couple times and seemed to run good. Today it died while mowing. Getting fuel pulled plug and was getting no spark. I bought a condensor and set of points. Is there anything else if these items don't fix it. Will a universal 12v coil from TSC work if it needs a coil? They are half the price of one from JD dealer. 
Thanks


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,
Hold off on the points. Was the motor dry when you tried starting it. Meaning, was the tractor located in an area where damp air could reach it? Had it rained lately? In a lot of cases, a sluggish start especially in a damp environment, leans towards a coil which is getting ready to go. If external coil, yes, an automotive coil will work. All standard Coils perform the same function, they take a low primary voltage and jump it up to a high secondary voltage.

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## jwtn (Apr 4, 2012)

Not getting any mouthed that I can tell been in garage since I got it, the guy I got it from said it was a bit hard to start but runs good when it does. It has a new battery in it.


----------



## kris212 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am having a problem with 212 not starting too. The coil I had was about 10 months old, so I figured what the heck I would buy a used one from ebay and try it. Well that didnt work, so my next step wasa new condensor and again nothing. I bought a new set of points and a new ignition switch and tried everything with both coils and as you guest it nothing at all....I tried jumping the coil with a direct 12v line from the battery and still no spark. I am at a loss because i LOVE this tractor but have considered just selling it for parts but I really want to keep with the opriginal plan and get it running again then re-do the body. She has been good to me in the previous years and you just cant get that type of quality anymore. (its a 1980)

If it helps, it just died while mowing and hasnt started again.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not very familiar with your set-up. What engine do you have? Kohler? Also, is the coil remotely mounted like a standard older style automotive round coil or is it located next to the flywheel?


----------



## ralph241 (Apr 5, 2012)

ftorleans1 said:


> Not very familiar with your set-up. What engine do you have? Kohler? Also, is the coil remotely mounted like a standard older style automotive round coil or is it located next to the flywheel?


Could it be as simple as the plug wire?? Any body know anything about the amp meter on the 212??


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, you may simply have a bad plug wire. Have you looked at both ends where the graphite lead is crimped to the metal lugs? Not sure about the amp meter.


----------



## jwtn (Apr 4, 2012)

I got mine going it was the coil got a new one at tractor supply for half the price of a new JD/Kohler one.. I put new points,condensor,plug and wire on it also.


----------



## kris212 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah its the Kohler 301 motor. I hadnt tried a new plug wire, I suppose I will steal one from my truck and try it. I did remove the boot from the coil and ground a screw driver to it and there was still no spark. I guess I will still have to try a new coil (again)...Which leads me to another question, can I use a coil from say an old truck or is there any other coils that will be less expensive I can use? I just cant keep up with the $66 it cost for these.


----------



## jwtn (Apr 4, 2012)

I got mine at TSC store (tractor supply company). It was only $28.99 so try them if there is not one around look on their web site.


----------

